# Picture frames



## isaacrapelje (Aug 27, 2016)

Here are a few picture frames I just finished up using some scrap wood I had in the shop. The wood all came from the outside skins of figured maple logs that was cut for guitars. The skin is usually where the figure is strongest and sometimes the mills just give the wood away or sell it really cheap. It is a little bit of work to process it but well worth it sometimes.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 14


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 27, 2016)

Holy crap man! That first one is super cool then I scrolled down and seen the second one!! 

Is that a stain on that piece?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## isaacrapelje (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah I dyed the second one to match the picture. I dye it then sand to expose the different rates of dye absorption.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Aug 27, 2016)

That second one....wow!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice use of scrap wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 27, 2016)

Those are sharp! That second one...wowsers! Nice work!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Holy moley that is drool worthy!!!
Nice score and you did a great job on em!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2016)

Nicely done! Love the style of the first one and the dyed quilt on the second one.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2016)

Super creative and very well executed Isaac! Just tell me thats not a portrait of you in the second one  



Someone was going to say it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 28, 2016)

Very nice to see the different design on those frames (ie. not just square frames), they both look outstanding.
And I have to agree with everyone above, that 2nd frame is simply spectacular! , great job on the dyeing & sanding to highlight the grain, it really makes it stand out  
Very Well Done


----------



## Reed Enright (Aug 28, 2016)

That curl is stunning!


----------



## isaacrapelje (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Normally I am afraid to use my figured stuff because I usually screw it up but with this scrap it is fun to experiment with different designs. @ NYWoodturner Scott my wife picked out the picture in the second frame because she says it reminds her of me....not sure what to think about that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2016)

They're both spectacular Isaac! I'm with Doc, the style on the first I favor, but the curl is unreal on the second one! Tony


----------



## brown down (Aug 30, 2016)

those are killer! That second one is out of this world awesome


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2016)

Those are some real eye candy! Hard to believe they give that stuff away...


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 17, 2016)

Holey Moley on the quilting!


----------

